# You Show me Yurs...I'll Show Ya Mine...Pix



## kew_el_steve (Oct 8, 2007)

In my recent OTBS nomination, gypsyseagod said that I needed to work on bringing in more pix. Now, I know that this is coming from a 'boyz fan, and that explains a lot to me. But today the old girl got a bath. She's been working real hard lately and really needed to get hosed down. See'n as she's now presentable, I decided to record her for posterity. She's done just about everything that my imagination could throw at her. Well, I,ve dreamed up a few more, but that'll wait till next weekend...

First shot. Sitting bolted to her base. Threw out the POS thermo and added a calibrated 3" door thermo. Base is ply and 2x6 with locking casters. Really easy to move around and gives me a shelf to hold my smoking chit (accessories). ALL hardware was changed-out to stainless.

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-172S.jpg

Right side. 2x4 holds two Maverick dual-probe units and a rain hood for all-weather operation. Can't really see, but there are four holes drilled in her right side for probe wires in to each shelf level. Added a threaded eye-bolt to hold up the regulator.

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-173S.jpg

Left side view. Chain holds her door open against the handle in the wind while spritzing and changing chunks over.

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-174S.jpg

Inside view. I took out her chip stand and water pan mounts. Added four threaded rods and supports made out of 1/8 x 1 steel strip, from the Depot. Ultimate adjustability...

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-175S.jpg

Better view of supports.

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-176S.jpg

Wood chunk pan made out of steel cake pan with teflon coating removed.

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-177S.jpg

Water pan.I use an Anchor-Hocking pyrex pan. HEAVY. Much more sturdy than a Dow-Corning pan. Haven't broken it yet, and have another one in the kitchen for a backup. My wife doesn't know it's a backup...shhhh.

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-178S.jpg

Shelves in. You can see the holes for probes in the side.

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-179S.jpg

A view of the Yuengling that is a so necessary part of the experience...before, during, and after...

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-180S.jpg

An experiment:

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-026F.jpg

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/f...e/MVC-086F.jpg

Now gypsyseagod, I know that you're a hard man to please because of your 'boyz shorcomings, but how about them PATS??? 5-0 is a good thing, right???

I need a name for my working girl. She's all prettied-up and ready to work. Any suggestions on names???


----------



## gofish (Oct 8, 2007)

Steve

The photo's are excellent.  On photobucket if you click the


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 8, 2007)

10-4 and thanx. Next one.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job Steve!


----------



## mossymo (Oct 8, 2007)

Good pic's and great mod's, McGyver would be proud !!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 9, 2007)

lol-great shots & mods and yes, 5-0 is a great thing( luck was a lady last night)what a game.... they won't get away w/ that again... good job on the smoker steve.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice job on the mods and the pics Steve!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome pictures steve, now you got my wheels turning on some mods for my own GOSM. Those trays you have in your experiment pictures, were did you get those? I have been looking for something just like that.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm a little fuzzy on exactly where I ended up getting them because I looked around a lot in deciding what I wanted. The water pan is an Anchor-Hocking pyrex, and it is HEAVY. I either got it at Walmart or Publix (supermarket). The Anchor-Hocking is much more sturdy than the Corning pyrex equivalent. As long as I don't drop it, it'll hang in there.

The wood pan is a standard 9" or 8" steel cake pan available everywhere. Just be sure to take the anti-stick off it. It does not burn off. I put it on my 200,000 btu burner, got it red hot, and it did not come off, so I took it off with a rotary wire wheel in my drill. Wear breathing protection when doing it!!!

OnceI got the pans and support squared-away, it was jusat a matter of adjustment. The bottom of the wood pan is at the same height as the standard. It ended up with about 1-1/2" of space between the top of the wood pan and the bottom of the water pan. This spacing is a good compromise between letting in enough air to avoid creosote and flaring up the chunks. I soak my chunks.

Hope this answers your question. If you need to know more about my learning curve on this, ask or PM, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok Steve, how about this for a name for your smoker: Pig-Tails & Lace


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 9, 2007)

I like it. There's a place near here called Show'n Tail. Maybe I could leverage off that.


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 9, 2007)

Steve!!!

Wow!!!!! I have the basic version of that smoker...the ideas you've given me with those pictures...I like the adjustable chip pan.  Thank you from a newbie.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice mod!


----------



## smoke.eater (Oct 9, 2007)

Great lookin job there Steve...what are them bacon wrapped thingys..I am salivating all over my keyboard lookin at em....

BTW yer a brave man using that pyrex as a water pan...one of them blew up on me in a zillion pieces when I took it outa the oven(with a roast in it) and accidently splashed a drop of cold water in it....kablam.
word to the wise.

Looks like a "Elvira" to me.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a pyrex pan that I was using as a wood chunk pan and got a few drops on it while I was topping off the water pan above it. Just about blew up. It was the lighter Corning version. That's why I went to the steel. I did a quick experiment with bare aluminum, because it was the size I wanted and had no coating, but I sensed that it was starting to get soft. Then I tried some stainless pet-food bowls with no coating, but couldn't get a shape I felt comfortable with. I found these heavy-gauge steel pans in a couple of places, they were the right size, but had a coating. I tried to burn that off with my big Cajun Cooker, but the coating doesn't come off even when red-hot. Rotary wire brush in a drill with breathing protection solved the problem for good...

Haven't had any problems with the big, thick, heavy Anchor-Hocking water pan since July. It's been used at least once every week since then. Knock-on-wood...

Once the components seemed solid, it was just a matter of adjustment.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 9, 2007)

Bacon-wrapped things are ABTs.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 9, 2007)

I always liked "Squeels on Wheels" for a name...


----------



## smoke.eater (Oct 11, 2007)

Steve I'm new to all this and get lost in the acronyms. They really need a glossary here for newbies listing them.
So what are ABT's??? I've racked my brain 4 a long before I ask you.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 11, 2007)

ABT = Atomic Buffalo Turds

Pepper (jalapeno most common), stuffed with cheese (cheese and other ingrediants of your choosing), and wrapped with bacon (some put rub on and others don't)


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 11, 2007)

What he said. They really should be done a little more than what is in the pix. These were thick-slice; I use regular-slice low-sodium now.

Usually, the seeds and inner membrane are removed to avoid massive heat taste. I cut them in half length-wise. Cut out  the center (do this under running water -- your lungs will thank you) and stuff with some kind of a sliver of meat -- smoked or not -- cream cheese/regular cheese/spice mixture, and wrap in bacon. Some wrap around, I now wrap lengthwise. Whatever floats your boat. The possibilities are endless. Do a search here, or on Recipezaar.com


----------



## smoke.eater (Oct 11, 2007)

LOLOL...Thanks for the explanation .....they sound like the ultimate appetizer.....I can't wait to make up some of them and wash em down with ice cold suds...tomorrow for sure.

Thanks Steve .... recipe zaar website looks cool and it just went into bookmarks.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 12, 2007)

Smoke Eatter - most acronms are pre defined. If you notice a great many of them are colored green ... just run your mouse over it and it'll tell you what it means in a little ballon. Jeff is a really smart guy he takes good care of us here!


----------



## badss (Oct 12, 2007)

Great mods . Love the wheel thing except I am going to look for some mags. The ABT thing....man you guys had me fallin off my chair !!!! Good one man! Good one!!!!!!


----------



## flash (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe Belichick can give them advice on the purchase of a new video camera 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As to bathing my smoker.....never. Only the grates.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2007)

Steve, what brand of thermo did you use to replace the GOSM POC (piece of crap) door thermo?

Built a wheeled base for my GOSM but it ain't nearly as purty as yours- I'll have to get some pic's of it. Wish I had locking casters on mine but what the heck-got'em for free so I can't really complain.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, on Thomas Dr, I thought that burned down a few years ago, have they
rebuilt?


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 16, 2007)

Blackhawk: That's the one. They rebuilt it and it burned again. Mysterious...

Dutch: I'll get you specific info real soon. I really like this one. The casters I got were at either 'Depot or Lowes; they are across the street from each other. They sell wire storage racks. These casters are part of a kit to put on the racks. They're a lot cheaper than the same thing in the caster department. I think they were $14 or $17 for the kit of four. I put them on my grill too.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Great mods.  Thanks Steve.


----------

